# Sticky  Replying to spam posts - Please Don't Do It!



## Ikon66

Hi all

I know this doesn't happen much but could members please not reply to spam posts. Mods & Admin will globally delete spammers and their posts in one press of a button, however, any replies to the spammer's posts are not deleted and these have to then be done manually by trawling the forums to find the posts.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=116035

Thanks for your support in this

Paul


----------



## Ikon66

Hi all

Can I please reiterate the above, we are having a high volume of spam and replies make it further work for the moderation and admin team to deal with. Please use the report spam thread to notify us.

Thanks in advance


----------

